# Getting a Puppy In April from Broadreach



## SMCD

We are hoping to get our cockapoo from Broadreach Dogs. Is anyone else getting one soon from Anne? Exciting times ahead!


----------



## RuthMill

Not getting a new puppy but wishing you all the best! Definitely exciting times for you!


----------



## LynP

We have an 8 month old puppy from Anne (Teddy) - he is adorable. So excited for you.


----------



## SMCD

*Broadreach Puppy*

How exciting. We haven't seen any pictures yet but are due to view the puppies. in a couple of weeks. We have reserved an apricot bitch. Did you choose Teddy or did he choose you?


----------



## cjames99

We have an 8 month old puppy from Anne. Zelda definitely chose us! We adore her and can't imagine what life was like without her. Anne is lovely, very helpful and supportive.


----------



## LynP

Teddy is apricot too. No he definitely chose us but so glad he did, just can't imagine our life without him.


----------



## RuthMill

LynP said:


> Teddy is apricot too. No he definitely chose us but so glad he did, just can't imagine our life without him.


Oh Teddy.. I would love a teddy like him!!


----------



## fairlie

My dog Max had the same purple lamb stuffie. We called it Lambie-Lee (Rufus ate it later).

Teddy is such a beautiful puppy, what a wonderful photo!


----------



## dmgalley

Well if Zelda and Teddy are any indication you are going to be very lucky indeed. They are beautiful.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

Our secret Santa gave us that purple lamb too. Have to say looks very different in my two's mouths. And agreed what beautiful babies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wishbone

Sounds like all is good indication, hoping you get the best from them and that's very exciting!


----------



## anewlondondogowner

Hi,
We might well be in the same litter as you SMCD! 
Went to view ours (mum is Sally, dad Oscar if I remember the names correctly) and they are all very cute. 

How are preparations going and is yours a boy/ girl and what colour? Would be lovely to chat about all this!


----------



## SMCD

anewlondondogowner said:


> Hi,
> We might well be in the same litter as you SMCD!
> Went to view ours (mum is Sally, dad Oscar if I remember the names correctly) and they are all very cute.
> 
> How are preparations going and is yours a boy/ girl and what colour? Would be lovely to chat about all this!


How exciting! I think mum is a Dolly dad is Oscar. Pretty sure we are naming her Annie We are collecting her on the 5th April! How about you?

I have lots of preparations to do still. What have you done so far?


----------



## LynP

Teddy's mum is Dolly and dad is Oscar - so he will be a half-brother to your little one. How exciting - can't wait to see photos!


----------



## jimbo

If LynP's puppy Teddy is an 8 month old puppy whose mum is Dolly, then SMCD's puppy can't be from Dolly too, can it? Do Broadreach have more than one bitch named Dolly?


----------



## SMCD

My mistake Mum is Sally not Dolly! So yes anewlondondogowner we are getting a pup from the same litter.


----------



## anewlondondogowner

Oh how lovely that they are from the same litter! They are so adorable aren't they!? Love their colouring. 

Yes we are picking up the same day as you. First day of our school holidays so lots of time at home all together to help rather than just me dealing with all the little accidents! 

Have you bought the stuff needed yet? I've got the crate, car carrier and a few other things but still need some vetbed.


----------



## anewlondondogowner

Lynn, Teddy is adorable! 

Just to add with the 'toilet' training what did you do with Teddy overnight? Did you get up and take him out or continue to use paper for a while?


----------



## LynP

Hi - no we didn't get up in the night, just used paper on one side and after a week his crate was clean - just let him out in the garden about 6.30 in the morning. We were really lucky with him and only had a couple of accidents in the house in the first few days.


----------



## SMCD

anewlondondogowner said:


> Oh how lovely that they are from the same litter! They are so adorable aren't they!? Love their colouring.
> 
> Yes we are picking up the same day as you. First day of our school holidays so lots of time at home all together to help rather than just me dealing with all the little accidents!
> 
> Have you bought the stuff needed yet? I've got the crate, car carrier and a few other things but still need some vetbed.


That's the same for us too, I thought it was perfect timing at the start of the holidays. Have you got a boy or girl? I found it really hard to choose, we had three to choose from and someone had been before us and picked another of the girls.

We are planning shopping this weekend. I've got a small crate for the car and a bigger one for home. Are you just buying from the list you were given or are there additional things you've gone for?

I'm getting really excited, as are the children but I am feeling slightly anxious.


----------



## anewlondondogowner

I think I'm largely just buying what she put on the list (I haven't looked at it again but will do tomorrow). 

I am going with the same advice I'd give new parents about a baby - buy the basics and then see what else you need so that you don't end up with a load of extra stuff you don't use! 

We have got one of the two boys. They were all so absolutely cute. 

Outing myself in case Anne is reading - although expect she is too busy with all those puppies and dogs to look after!! but we have some friends going to see the third litter and an older dog this weekend so I've asked them to go and take a photo of my little chap whilst there. Can't wait to see how big he has grown now. 

Still whilst I'm excited I am having a lot of 'what am I letting myself in for' moments! So worried about the idea of a dog rolling in fox poo or wiping unspeakable things around the house. I like my house clean. It won't be for much longer!

Yes I was very happy to have the timing of the start of Easter - absolutely perfect for us as summer would be harder as we already had a holiday booked and paid for and I wouldn't want to confuse a puppy by leaving it with someone else for two weeks when he has only just settled in. This way we have a longer stretch before then. 

Lyn - good to know re the paper. In the day did you just take him outside and not bother with paper? Stupid question but in the crate did he go and then walk away from it and go back to sleep or did it get everywhere in the crate?


----------



## anewlondondogowner

Got some new photos of my boy from my friend who went to visit! He's definitely looking bigger. Quite spaniely rather than poodly. 
Friend said they all looked happy and well in his litter so that'd be your girl too! 

Less than two weeks to go!


----------



## fairlie

Can you share them with us please?


----------



## SMCD

anewlondondogowner said:


> Got some new photos of my boy from my friend who went to visit! He's definitely looking bigger. Quite spaniely rather than poodly.
> Friend said they all looked happy and well in his litter so that'd be your girl too!
> 
> Less than two weeks to go!


How lovely! Would love to see any photos you got? I have posted one on here of Annie.

I know time is coming round really quickly. What type of bed are you buying to go in your crate?


----------



## anewlondondogowner

I'm getting two lots of vetbed for now. When he is a little more toilet trained I will get a proper doggy bed but assume it will just get wee'd on and is pointless initially? Or maybe that isn't the case if he is paper trained? 

Will try and crop the pics now as my friends are in them too and they might not appreciate me posting them


----------



## anewlondondogowner

Not sure if this will work but hopefully a pic of my boy at four weeks old is attached. If it works I will add the pic from today in a second.


----------



## anewlondondogowner

And here he is today...


----------



## fairlie

What a cute little chub. He is lovely and you are SO lucky!


----------



## anewlondondogowner

Ah thank you!! I can't wait!


----------



## anewlondondogowner

*4 days to go*

Just 4 days to go SMCD! 

Are you all set? I still need to get a couple of things but none are essential before d-day.


----------



## SMCD

anewlondondogowner said:


> Just 4 days to go SMCD!
> 
> Are you all set? I still need to get a couple of things but none are essential before d-day.


I think we are. Her crate is all set up, which my daughter had great pleasure in doing! I've got a couple of bits I still want to get.

Have you decided on a name? What time are you collecting him?

X


----------



## Meredith

What a little cutie. I think your "what have I gotten myself in for moments" are a great sign. It's good to know there will be some tough moments. Their sweet little cuddles totally make up for it though. Congrats!


----------



## anewlondondogowner

Hi,
Was the crate easy to assemble? Have tasked my husband and son with making it but they haven't yet.

Yes our name was chosen a while ago - Rafa! As in the tennis player Nadal as we are a tennis family. He will have plenty of old used tennis balls to play with that's for sure! 

Picking up at 3, what about you?

Are you going to put paper in the crate over night or get up with her to take her out?


----------



## SMCD

We are picking up at 3 too! Ours is named Annie. Yes really easy to assemble, although I got mine from a friend and it was just flat packed. Yes I think I will put paper in the crate but was hoping to get up with her too. How about you?


----------



## anewlondondogowner

Sorry my mistake - we are 2pm not 3pm. If we are still there at 3 we might see you. Bit of a hectic day for us as my son has a class first thing and then a match and I have tennis too so we will be going straight from the club to pick up and it's an hour or so drive. Not my best organising there as I should have kept the morning freer and will probably be frazzled about being on time. 

I am not totally sure yet but think we will do a bit of both as well with the paper training. I will put paper in the crate the first few nights at least and see how it goes but keep an ear out for him. 

In the day my plan is to move the paper closer to the door and then put it outside, then when he is used to going on paper outside (hopefully!), remove the paper there too. That's the plan anyway. 

I think my vet bed pieces are too large so I will have to chop them in two. Will do that tomorrow when we get the crate up. 

It will be really nice to be able to swap notes with someone at the exact same stage with a pup from the same litter!


----------



## Yogi bear

Aww your puppy pictures have sent me into puppy cuteness overdrive!! Not long to go now! Good luck 

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## anewlondondogowner

Today's the day! Leaving shortly. Good luck smcd too and we might bump into you at 3 if we are just leaving...


----------



## SMCD

anewlondondogowner said:


> Today's the day! Leaving shortly. Good luck smcd too and we might bump into you at 3 if we are just leaving...


Thank you! We are on our way. I hope you've picked up safely. Any last minute tips are welcome!


----------



## RuthMill

Good luck for puppy day!


----------



## fairlie

Oooh hopefully after those pups have been tucked into bed we'll get an update and some photos. Or maybe not if everyone is too exhausted.


----------



## anewlondondogowner

How did it go for you last night SMCD?
I have to say I found it ...difficult!!!!

He settled in really, really well in the evening and was incredibly bonded with us but then when we left him in the crate he howls. 
We did the right things and left him to settle but then he woke at 4am and was crying/ barking, but we left him (possibly as mistake in retrospect but it's what the breeder advised), then my husband went down when he was crying again at 6.15am and found some poop in the crate, sent Rafa out to try and see if he'd do another outside and did his best to sort of clear up, then at 7am he was crying again and I went down and found two poops and they had been trodden about over everything  
Plus he had done one on the fleece blanket not on the paper. 

Was a nightmare cleaning it up and made me feel nauseous. Which is pathetic of me I know. 

I have had an ok morning though and he does adore lying at our feet snoozing. Have popped him in the crate now for a bit as he dozed off - tryign to get him used to it. 

So experienced owners, tonight would you stay with last night's routine but have to deal with the pooped in crate in the morning or get up if we hear him bark?


----------



## fairlie

You will get advice from two camps here, the hardhearted and the jellyfish. I fall squarely in the later. Rufus ended up in with us midway through night two and we've never looked back. In any case if he pooed three times in one night he was either fed too late or has a tummy issue from all the upset. It will definitely get better. And none of us will think you are pathetic for not liking to clean up that kind of poo.


----------



## anewlondondogowner

Ah that is reassuring. I really can't have him in our bedroom as it just won't work for us but will try downstairs tonight.

He did seem to have a slightly upset tum. I will make sure he has no food after dinner, although I don't think he did yesterday evening.

It was awful clearing it up first thing, with him jumping about wanting to play but with pooey paws and getting in the way while I cleared the whole crate to wash it all. I did start wondering what on earth we had done!! 

Can little pups sleep too much in the day the same way babies can? He is snoozing now and has been for a while so wonder if i should wake him to ensure he sleeps ok tonight?


----------



## SMCD

Annie cried in her crate on and off. At 2 she was making quite a lot of noise so I went downstairs, she had done a poo in her crate and knocked her water over. My husband took her outside while I cleared up. I then moved the crate from our conservatory to the utility room. She seemed to settle better in there and I wasn't so conscious my neighbours could hear! We went down at 7, she was very excited and was having a fight with her bed and the blanket I had put over the crate! I've moved the crate back into the conservatory today as there is not enough room in my utility for it in the day. I'm now not sure if I should try and persist on the conservatory tonight.

We've had a couple of accidents today but I've kept taking her outside about every 20 mins. She has got quite runny poos today though. Has Rafa still too? Are you giving him chicken aswell? Annie didn't eat much of her tea though but just are the chicken off the top but I suppose I should have mixed it with the food?

They sound very similar, Annie keeps falling asleep at our feet!

I have been typing this for ages as people keep coming to meet Annie so I have to stop!

I've been told that these intense times will so be worth it. 

I hope you have a good night tonight. Keep me updated.


----------



## anewlondondogowner

Hi,
So similar! 

Ok so last night my husband put him in the crate at 12.20 (luckily husband is a night owl) and I got up at 3.15 with a wake to sleep approach (parenting thing!) and took him out for the toilet. He did a huge number 2 and wee after first wanting to play for a few mins which i tried to ignore, and then I put him back in the crate after we came back in. 
My husband then went down at 7 and Rafa had been quiet until then I'm told and there were no accidents. I slept in a room I can't hear him crying from with a fan on as I'm a much lighter sleeper than my husband and I was doing the 3am shift after all!! 

So I will probably try the same tonight. Bit exhausting but better than the disgusting mess on Sunday morning. 

Yes his poo has been a bit runny. I definitely would mix the chicken in as I imagine that's the nicer option!! I didn't know how much water to use so have been chucking a glug in...do you know? Couldn't see instructions on the packet for that. I must confess to having bought M and S deli pre cooked chicken pieces and they are very handy to grab for treats! 

He does still just want to snuggle at my feet and every time I move he follows me around which is cute but...I feel he needs to be a bit more independent. Maybe that comes naturally. He is very clingy! Is Annie following you around too? Will I ever get any work done again?? 

I have a trainer booked for thurs pm for a home consultation and she is fabulous and helping by email before then even. Today's task is little visits to the crate to get him used to it. He currently howls loudly for ten mins every time we put him in!! 

I don't seem to get notifications when someone else posts on this thread so smcd if you prefer, facebook message me? Or happy to swap email addresses.


----------

